# Eggplant meal suggestions



## larry_stewart (Sep 7, 2009)

Just got home from vacation and found an abundance of eggplants.
I want to do something new with them, but here is the catch.

Not eggplant parmesan
Not Ratatouille 
Must be vegetarian
Preferably not fried if possible.
Must be a main meal.

Thanks in advance,  In the mean time Ill scout the internet fro something.

larry


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2009)

Moussaka? Stuffed with tomatoes, onions and other squash?


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 7, 2009)

here's a start on a search:
eggplant recipes main dish vegetarian - Google Search


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll be making an Pasta Eggplant Smoked Mozzarella bake this week, but it's not my own recipe so I can't post it here.

Will also be making a delicious spicy Szechuan Eggplant stirfry this week, but again, can't post it here.

Maybe do web searches using my recipe titles & see what crops up?


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2009)

Breezy, you can post links to those recipes if they exist on the Net somewhere else. I would love to see the Szechuan stirfry one if you can show the link.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 7, 2009)

We slice eggplan into rounds, brush with evoo and put it in the oven, lightly brown but not cooked all the way.. In the meantime make a sauce with lemon,butter, evoo,salt and pepper, take two slices, put your favorite cheese in the middle and make a sandwich out of it, then finish baking til cheese melts, take your sauce and drizzle over the eggplant sandwich. We serve with a tossed green salad and garlic bread.
kadesma


----------



## Janet H (Sep 7, 2009)

I often slice in 1 inch rounds, brush with oil and grill on bbq.  When roasted on both sides,  top with a slice of tomatoe and some chevre.  CLose the lid on grill for a few mins to melt chevre.  Serve. 

Thinly sliced and grilled eggplant is also wonderful as a layer in lasagna.

Another good use: tofu/eggplant stirfry.   I use firm tofu, eggplant (large cubes) loads of fresh garlic and some fresh mushrooms.  Add a hadnful of carrots or red peppers for color.  Make a sauce of water, tsp of corn starch, a dollop of black bean paste and a little rice wine vinegar.  Sear all ingredients and then add sauce to hot pan, tossing to coat and thicken.

Remove from heat and add a sprinkling of sesame oil.  Serve with rice.  Fast and easy.


----------



## danpeikes (Sep 7, 2009)

similar to using instead of noodles in lasagna like Janet H said, you can also do rollitni(sp?) Thinly sliced, toped with a little tomato sauce and your choice of cheese or cheeses.  Roll it up top with more sauce and cheese pack them tightly in a pan to serve cassarole style or looser to serve indivinually as an main or an app.  You can add any other meat of veg that you like into the roll.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 7, 2009)

Greek eggplant salad or what is it name sltan Obalduy (completely made this one up) cannot remember the real name.


----------



## mexican mama (Sep 8, 2009)

*eggpant and scrambled eggs*

Im not a fan of eggplant but my mom has this egg plant with w/ scrambbled egg thats really good..it's called Tortang Talong (eggplant omelet )

*Ingredients :*

 250 g. of ground lean pork
1 tbsp. of finely minced garlic
1/2 c. of finely chopped onions
3/4 c. of coarsely chopped tomatoes
1 bell pepper, finely chopped
4 eggs, beaten
1 tbsp. of flour
4-5 _talong_ (eggplants)
salt and pepper
cooking oil
*Cooking procedure :*

 Mix together all the ingredients except the eggplants and the cooking oil.
 Cook the eggplants (boil, steam, grill or broil) until soft but not mushy. Peel off the skins, leaving the stems intact. Using a fork, flatten the meat of the eggplants. Divide the pork mixture into as many eggplants you prepared. Place the mixture on the flattened eggplants, patting the meat to make sure it is compact. 
 Heat a skillet or wok. Add about 2 tbsp. of cooking oil and heat until smoking. Carefully slide one stuffed eggplant onto the hot oil. Cook over medium-high heat, about 5-7 minutes on each side or until golden brown. Add more cooking oil as you cook a new eggplant.
 Serve with catsup.
 If you want a really special tortang talong, lay a slice of cheese on the flattened eggplant before adding the pork mixture on top.
Tortang Talong | Home-cooked meals | Home-cooking rocks!


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 8, 2009)

works very well in lasagna as mentioned above, and a fave in our house is caponata. Many great recipes for this savory dish.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 8, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Will also be making a delicious spicy Szechuan Eggplant stirfry this week, but again, can't post it here.


 
I would love to see that one!


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 8, 2009)

I just googled "eggplant stir fry recipe" got lots of results, Tyler Florence was at the top of my search. Didn't really look at them...
man, all this talk about eggplant... I must get some!!!!


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 8, 2009)

I make a dish using grilled eggplant and lentils. Poke a few holes in the eggplant char the skin on the grill let cool remove the char and save the pulp. Cook lentils.

Ingredients: Lentils, Roasted Eggplant, Roasted Garlic, Onion, Ginger paste, Tomato, Dried Chilies, Fresh Chili, Cumin, Cheyenne pepper, Turmeric, Garam Masala, Water, Salt and Pepper. 

Cook onion and ginger paste until onion starts to brown. Add tomato and spice mix (Cumin, Cheyenne pepper, Turmeric, Garam Masala). Cook on a low heat until it is a mush and starts to dry out. Add eggplant, garlic, lentils, water, salt and pepper. Cook until reduced while stirring. As you stir breakup eggplant. Serve with rice or bread.

There is a video on my you tube channel.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2009)

*Melanzana alla Parmigiana* is the original name of the dish that was invented near Nice, France (the Provence region on the Mediterranian) - otherwise known as Eggplant Parmesan.

Here is a recipe that is most likely close to the original. Whether it is or isn't it sounds good.

http://italianfood.about.com/od/eggplant/r/blr0183.htm


----------



## qmax (Sep 8, 2009)

Had this the first time in a restaurant in an ancient castle overlooking Ankara, Turkey.  The setting made it one of my most memorable meals ever.  Great recipe.

Braised Lamb Over Silky Eggplant Purée ( Sultan's Delight) Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's the Szechuan eggplant dish. I forgot that I had adapted it up the wazoo & made it my own - lol!! Enjoy - it's absolutely delicious, & you can easily make it vegetarian by either leaving the meat out entirely, or subbing a square of cubed tofu in.


*Breezy Braised Eggplant, Szechuan Style*

(*Adapted* from Madame Chu’s Chinese Cooking School by Grace Zia Chu)

Ingredients:

1 large eggplant, or several small oriental-type eggplants
2 tablespoons of fermented black beans, soaked in warm water to cover for 20 minutes
1 tablespoon hot Asian chili paste/sauce
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon fresh ginger, peeled & minced or grated
4 cloves of garlic, peeled & minced
1/4-1/2 pound ground meat (beef, pork, chicken, or turkey)
Vegetable oil
Water
Wok or large skillet with a cover
White, brown, or Jasmine rice for serving

Preparation:

Slice eggplant, unpeeled, into approximately 1-1/2” thick slices, then cut the slices into quarters. Make 2 cuts not quite all the way through on each quarter. This will allow the eggplant pieces to cook quickly & evenly, as well as help them to absorb more of the sauce.

Drain the soaked fermented black beans & mash with the minced garlic to a rough paste. Add the chili paste, sugar, soy sauce, & ¼ cup cold water. Stir.

Cooking Procedure:

Heat a few tablespoons of oil in a wok or large skillet until hot, but not smoking. Add ground meat & stir fry for about 2 minutes. Add minced ginger & continue stir frying for another minute. Add eggplant pieces & continue stir frying for another 5 minutes. Add in the sauce mixture & stir thoroughly until well mixed. Sprinkle 3-4 tablespoons of water over all, turn the heat down to low/medium low, cover, & allow to cook for another 5 minutes or until the eggplant pieces are tender to your preference. Serve hot over rice.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 8, 2009)

all these recipes sound great!! but some have meat in them and the recipe request was "*MUST*" be vegetarian. but we others can benefit from the meat recipes nonetheless and thank you.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 8, 2009)

As I CLEARLY stated, my recipe is EASILY converted to total vegetarian.  Just leave out the small portion of meat (1/4-1/2 pound) entirely, or replace it with a square of cubed tofu.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 8, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> As I CLEARLY stated, my recipe is EASILY converted to total vegetarian. Just leave out the small portion of meat (1/4-1/2 pound) entirely, or replace it with a square of cubed tofu.


yes but it sounds so much better the original way. LOL but i wasn't singling anyones recipes out. also unfortunately  i think some vegetarians see meat and don't look any further.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 8, 2009)

Back to the lasagna idea - Try using grilled eggplant slices interlaced with the pasta.

Next idea - pressed sandwiches.  

Grill 1/3 inch rounds of eggplant. Grill and peel red peppers.
Using a round loaf of crispy french style bread - slice it crossways in half and pull out some of the center soft bread.  Broil the inside of the 2 halves to toast.  Brush loaf halves with pesto then layer in ingredients:

Grilled eggplant, smoked provolone slices, sliced fresh mozzarella, grilled peeled red peppers, chopped sun-dried tomatoes.  Season with cracked pepper, a little garlic and anything else you like - I like chopped rosemary.  Wrap the big round sandwich in plastic wrap and put it in the fridge with a weight on top. Several heavy cans or a couple of bricks.  Let it press for several hours.

To serve - cut in wedges and serve it with a toasted garbanzo salad and some chips.

Salad: toast garbanzo beans, pine nuts and a little sliced onion in a oiled (olive) frying pan.  Remove from heat and add lemon juice, a large handful of chopped parsley, salt and pepper and some chopped cucumber. Serve over a bed of arugula.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 8, 2009)

One more - can you tell I like eggplant??

Pasta and eggplant w. tomato/dill sauce.

Make sauce:
Heat plain tomato sauce in pan with some dill, garlic and cracked pepper - heavy on the dill. Remove from heat and stir in 1/3 C sour cream. Set aside.

Cook some interesting bite sized pasta - rotini or farfalle and set aside.

Sear: Cubed eggplant, some mushrooms (use interesting ones if you have 'em) and onion. Add a can of drained white beans, chopped capers, parsley, a little red pepper flake and some diced garlic; fully heat.

Build the dish in a soup plate:  Sauce on the bottom, add pasta, top with eggplant mixture. Top with shaved Parmesan cheese. Serve.


----------



## merstar (Sep 8, 2009)

This is great - serve with spaghetti or other pasta:
FAUX FRIED EGGPLANT
http://www.recipezaar.com/59115


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 8, 2009)

Dont worry guys/ gals,  Ive been a veggie for 20 + years, so i can adapt just about any meat dish into a veggie dish.  I think thats one of the reasons i like to cook, is for the challenge.  Im going with the moussaka idea first, since thats what i saw yesterday,  But,  there are so many others id like to try from this thread. Thanks for all the suggestions.  Keep them coming.


----------



## foodlover626 (Sep 11, 2009)

Alix said:


> Moussaka? Stuffed with tomatoes, onions and other squash?



I was going to suggest the same - stuffed eggplant!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 11, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Greek eggplant salad or what is it name sltan Obalduy (completely made this one up) cannot remember the real name.


 

'sokay, Charlie!  Greek Eggplant Salad is _"Melitzanosalata."_

I don't have my recipe on this computer, but it is one of my favorite summer foods.  It qualifies as vegetarian if one is a lacto-ovo vegetarian, because there are eggs and feta in it.  I'll be glad to post it later.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 11, 2009)

Not a main dish - but still a fun eggplant thing:

Eggplant phyllo appetizers

Slice eggplant in to 1/2 inch rounds and grill with olive oil.  Season with garlic pwdr and soy sauce while grilling.

Once grilled, cut rounds into halves or quarters.  
Roll 1 or 2 pieces (stacked) along with a small chunk of feta cheese in a 1/4 sheet strip of phyllo dough that has been been brushed w/butter.  You can do a roll or a packet - but make sure the ends are closed. 

Bake at 350 till lightly brown.  You an eat plain or serve with a yogurt dipping sauce.


----------



## Bev Stayart (Sep 11, 2009)

My family likes eggplant.  Thanks for these great recipes.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 11, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> 'sokay, Charlie!  Greek Eggplant Salad is _"Melitzanosalata."_
> 
> I don't have my recipe on this computer, but it is one of my favorite summer foods.  It qualifies as vegetarian if one is a lacto-ovo vegetarian, because there are eggs and feta in it.  I'll be glad to post it later.


Please post, I adore eggplant and would love to make this for a Sunday get together.
kades


----------

